# Shoulder Mounts



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Here are a couple more shoulder mounts that I recently completed. The photos aren't the best...time to invest into a new camera!! First one is from Illinois with a ton of tick damage. The second one is from the Lansing area!!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

nice job Chris.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

fish patroll said:


> nice job Chris.


Thanks Larry!!


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Great Mounts Chris


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

*** is it with ticks and Illinois? Just about everyone that I get in has ticks so bad that it actually damages the skin! Particularly in the brisket area!

Pretty damn good Chris.


----------

